# probleme avec mon iBook



## skwirell (24 Juin 2006)

salut
jai acheter un iBook hier a un ami, jai été capable de l'allumer une fois la il avait plus de batterie, il ses eteint
rendu cher moi je l'ai brancher et je n'étai plus capable de l'ouvrir... quelqun peu m'aider??????

merci


----------



## isoyann (24 Juin 2006)

skwirell a dit:
			
		

> salut
> jai acheter un iBook hier a un ami, jai été capable de l'allumer une fois la il avait plus de batterie, il ses eteint
> rendu cher moi je l'ai brancher et je n'étai plus capable de l'ouvrir... quelqun peu m'aider??????
> 
> merci


tu veux dire qu il demarre plus ?
ya rien du tout a l ecran ???? explique nous


----------



## skwirell (24 Juin 2006)

exact il ne demarre plus


----------



## Junk (24 Juin 2006)

Bonjour,

Bienvenue



			
				skwirell a dit:
			
		

> salut
> jai acheter un iBook hier a un ami, jai &#233;t&#233; capable de l'allumer une fois la il avait plus de batterie, il ses eteint
> rendu cher moi je l'ai brancher et je n'&#233;tai plus capable de l'ouvrir... quelqun peu m'aider??????
> 
> merci


Alors pour l'ouvrir, c'est tr&#232;s simple, il faut tout en appuyant sur le bouton de fermeture pour lib&#233;rer le crochet, soulever l'&#233;cran  je plaisante ...

S&#233;rieusement,

Est ce que tu as attendu un petit moment apr&#232;s avoir appuyer sur "on" ? (Des fois, il faut attendre un peu pour que le d&#233;marrage soit &#233;ffectif, que l'&#233;cran s'allume et que la s&#233;quence de boot commence)

Est-ce que la batterie se recharge ? (les t&#233;moins lumineux sous la batterie)

Est ce que la lumi&#232;re s'allume sur la prise de l'adaptateur ? ( orange, en charge ou vert, recharg&#233;e )

Est-ce que tu as essay&#233; de retirer la batterie et de le brancher sur le secteur pour l'allumer ?


----------



## skwirell (24 Juin 2006)

non la batterie ne se charge pas et oui jai retirer la batterie et remis apres...


----------



## skwirell (24 Juin 2006)

ya til moyen daranger sa!!! svp aider moiiiiiiiiii

merci


----------



## isoyann (24 Juin 2006)

skwirell a dit:
			
		

> ya til moyen daranger sa!!! svp aider moiiiiiiiiii
> 
> merci


a mon avis tu devrai faire un saut a l endroit ou ton pote a acheté la becane , j espere qu il est tjrs sous garantie


----------



## rizoto (24 Juin 2006)

Tu viens peut être de perdre un pote.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2006)

y a une lumere orange ou verte sur le l'embout de l'adaptateur quand il est branchait ou pas ?!?

(t'as essayé de régler la luminisité??? tu appuis sur on... t'attend 2 min pr voir large, et t'appuis sur F2...  )


----------



## skwirell (24 Juin 2006)

c'est un vieu iBook... il y a surment plus de garanti... mais junk sanblait avoir un idée derriere la tete....


----------



## skwirell (24 Juin 2006)

Junk a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> Bienvenue
> 
> ...


 
oui ja ienlever la batterie.. sa fait quelque chose????


----------



## cbbastopolo (24 Juin 2006)

salut , 



> Est-ce que la batterie se recharge ? (les témoins lumineux sous la batterie)
> 
> Est ce que la lumière s'allume sur la prise de l'adaptateur ? ( orange, en charge ou vert, rechargée )





> (t'as essayé de régler la luminisité??? tu appuis sur on... t'attend 2 min pr voir large, et t'appuis sur F2...


ça donne quoi 
?????


----------



## skwirell (24 Juin 2006)

La Batterie Ne Se Charge Pas!!!


----------



## rizoto (24 Juin 2006)

Pour résumer 


Chargeur - Pas de batterie
lumière verte sur la fiche?

Pas de chargeur - Batterie

Chargeur - Batterie
Lumière orange ou verte sur la fiche?


Si tu as fait ces trois tests et aucun d'entre eux n'a permis de démarrer l'ibook et que tu n'as pas de voyant sur la fiche de charge. Il y a de forte chances que la carte mère soit abimée


----------



## skwirell (24 Juin 2006)

il marchait juska sque jenleve la batterie


----------



## isoyann (24 Juin 2006)

skwirell a dit:
			
		

> il marchait juska sque jenleve la batterie



ta batterie etait totalement a plat ?
c est peut etre ton chargeur qui est mort ?


----------



## Junk (24 Juin 2006)

Tu as essayer de le démarrer sans la batterie ? (avec l'adaptateur secteur biensûr  )

Tu peux vérifier que ta batterie ne fait pas partie des batteries défectueuses

Programme d'échange de la batterie

n° de modèle de la batterie :  					A1061 , n° de série :  					HQ441 - HQ507


----------



## skwirell (24 Juin 2006)

le chargeur marche et marchait juska sque jenleve la batterie... jvoi pas commen sa la pu ****er lordi en enlevan la batterie et non la batterie alume la petite lumiere vert mais au moi fort... mais sa devrai charger pareil le chargeur allume une lumiere mais la batterie ne se charge pas....


----------



## cbbastopolo (24 Juin 2006)

Comprends Rien


----------



## skwirell (24 Juin 2006)

le chargeur marche et marchait juska sque jenleve la batterie... jvoi pas commen sa la pu f.u cker lordi en enlevan la batterie et non est pas completement morte la batterie alume la petite lumiere vert mais au moi fort ... mais sa devrai charger pareil, la lumierew du chargeur allume mais la batterie ne se charge pas...


----------



## Junk (24 Juin 2006)

isoyann a dit:
			
		

> c'est peu être l'adaptateur qui est abimé



Tu es sûr que ta prise de courant fonctionne à l'endroit où tu as branché l'adaptateur ? tu as branché l'adaptateur avec la rallonge de cable ? ( la prise secteur avec la fiche de terre)



			
				rizito a dit:
			
		

> C'est peut être la carte mère qui est abimée


Si ce n'est pas la batterie ou l'adaptateur secteur, c'est sûrement la carte mère 



			
				skwirell a dit:
			
		

> il marchait jusqu'à ce que j'enlève la batterie


C'est à dire ?? :mouais:


----------



## rizoto (24 Juin 2006)

skwirell a dit:
			
		

> le chargeur marche et marchait juska sque jenleve la batterie... jvoi pas commen sa la pu f.u cker lordi en enlevan la batterie et non est pas completement morte la batterie alume la petite lumiere vert mais au moi fort ... mais sa devrai charger pareil, la lumierew du chargeur allume mais la batterie ne se charge pas...




essaie de faire des phrases courtes et simple à comprendre parce que la. c'est du charabia.


----------



## skwirell (24 Juin 2006)

jai prit lordi quand je l'ai eu, je lai allumer... il marchait apres 1 min il a etint, plus de batterie... rendu chez moi je l'est brancher il semblai charger mais je ne pouvai pas lallumer pareil... jai donc decider denlever la batterie puis la remettre, a partir de la... plus rien ne marche


----------



## Junk (24 Juin 2006)

pourquoi tu &#233;cris en sms  ? ....


----------



## skwirell (24 Juin 2006)

oui c'est exactement sa qui est arriver


----------



## skwirell (24 Juin 2006)

je ne fait pas expres... desoler


----------



## Junk (24 Juin 2006)

skwirell a dit:
			
		

> jai prit lordi quand je l'ai eu, je lai allumer... il marchait apres 1 min il a etint, plus de batterie...


 Donc &#224; ce moment l&#224; tu &#233;tais sur batterie ...



			
				skwirell a dit:
			
		

> rendu chez moi je l'est brancher il semblai charger mais je ne pouvai pas lallumer pareil...


il chargeait ou pas ??  lumi&#232;re orange ou lumi&#232;re verte sur la prise du iBook ??

Tu n'as pas r&#233;ussi &#224; l'allumer, alors qu'il &#233;tait branch&#233; sur le secteur ?? mais que la batterie soit vide ou pleine, normalement il aurait d&#251; d&#233;marrer quand m&#234;me ... 



			
				skwirell a dit:
			
		

> jai donc decider denlever la batterie puis la remettre, a partir de la... plus rien ne marche


Tu as essay&#233; de l'allumer sur le secteur quand la batterie &#233;tait retir&#233;e ?
Et rien ??


----------



## rizoto (24 Juin 2006)

De mémoire si ta batterie est vide, je crois que le dernier des quatres voyants de la batterie doit clignoter. Est ce que c'est la cas?


As tu un voyant sur la fiche de ton chargeur, vert ou orange?


----------



## Junk (24 Juin 2006)

Je crois que tu as un mauvais karma avec cet iBook pour le coup 

Malheureusement, si tu n'arrives plus à le démarrer, je crois que nous allons devoir prononcer son décé  ....

Pauvre petit iBook ...


----------



## Junk (24 Juin 2006)

Alors ? le diagnostic skwirell ?

Tu as suivi nos pistes ? 

Il y a du mieux ?

Tu as r&#233;ussi &#224; le d&#233;marrer ?

Elles sont de quelle couleur les lumi&#232;res ? (sous la batterie et sur la prise de l'iBook)


----------



## skwirell (24 Juin 2006)

le chargeur affiche bel et bien une lumiere mais mauve.. il fonction il y a pas de doute mais le ibook ne repond pas dune facon ou dune autre


----------



## isoyann (24 Juin 2006)

skwirell a dit:
			
		

> le chargeur affiche bel et bien une lumiere mais mauve.. il fonction il y a pas de doute mais le ibook ne repond pas dune facon ou dune autre


je connais pas cette couleure 
je crois que t es bon pour changer la carte mere ...


----------



## Aerochris (24 Juin 2006)

skwirell a dit:
			
		

> le chargeur affiche bel et bien une lumiere mais mauve.. il fonction il y a pas de doute mais le ibook ne repond pas dune facon ou dune autre



Mauve???  cela ne pourrait-il pas venir de l'alim?


----------



## Aerochris (24 Juin 2006)

isoyann a dit:
			
		

> je connais pas cette couleure
> je crois que t es bon pour changer la carte mere ...



Je crois plutot qui peut le rendre &#224; son pote!


----------



## skwirell (24 Juin 2006)

oui mais comme c la couleur sur le chargeur.. le chargeur n'est pas de apple


----------



## Junk (24 Juin 2006)

ok ...

c'est le chargeur que ton ami t'a donn&#233; ? il n'avait plus l'adaptateur d'origine ? 

tu devrais essayer avec un bonne adaptateur pr&#233;vu pour ton iBook ...

et les lumi&#232;res sous la batterie ? elles clignotent ? &#231;a indique que la batterie se recharge, elle se recharge ?

tu n'as toujours pas r&#233;ussi &#224; l'allumer ??


----------



## Aerochris (24 Juin 2006)

Ha ok, fallait le dire...  donc c'est peut etre normal alors... laisse le chargeur environ 2h alors avec la batterie bien sur, puis reessaye en laissant le chargeur puis en laissant que la batterie, sinon attend que ca change de couleur


----------



## rizoto (24 Juin 2006)

20 posts pour nous dire que le chargeur est pas d'origine...:hein: 
D&#233;ja est ce qu'il est compatible???? peux tu nous donner les caract&#233;ristiques de sortie du chargeur?  Voltage et intensit&#233;? cela doit &#234;tre indiqu&#233; sur celui-ci.


----------



## skwirell (24 Juin 2006)




----------



## Aerochris (24 Juin 2006)

Normalement ton chargeur est compatible, MacWay le vend et d'aprés les réactions c'est OK. l'as tu laissé plusieurs heures comme indiqué au dessus?


----------



## Junk (25 Juin 2006)

A priori, m&#234;me si la batterie est &#224; plat ou retir&#233;e, tu peux quand m&#234;me d&#233;marrer avec l'adaptateur secteur...

L'adaptateur "compatible" ne doit pas &#234;tre au top ... ton ami l'a utilis&#233; longtemps ??

Au pire, le plus simple serai de demander un coup de main &#224; l'ami &#224; qui tu as achet&#233; le iBook.

Donne nous des nouvelles, *tiens nous au courant*


----------



## rizoto (25 Juin 2006)

Oui il est compatible. Il charge juste un peu plus rapidement que le chargeur original.


----------



## Tox (25 Juin 2006)

Junk a dit:
			
		

> Donne nous des nouvelles, *tiens nous au courant*


 C'est le cas de le dire. 

Je sais, elle était facile. :rose: Pas pu résister...


----------



## skwirell (25 Juin 2006)

sa fait 3 jour quil est sur la charge et aucun changement.. mon ami lutilisai oui avant... jai limpression que c'est lordi qui est dead...


----------



## rizoto (25 Juin 2006)

appriori oui. tu devrais en parler à ton pote


----------

